# Looking for a New Laptop



## eevachu (May 11, 2008)

I've been looking to get a new laptop for a while now, but I could never get enough cash until now.  Today my mom agreed to pay half the cost, if I shut up about it. xD

I need help finding one first. 

So I was wondering if you guys could suggest a good laptop package that's preferably under $1000.  My mom is hooked on the idea of a Dell, so preferably one of those.

I really only need one with a good word processor included and good wireless.   Preferably Windows Vista.


----------



## Eevee (May 11, 2008)

If all you need is word processing, just get an Eee.  $300.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (May 11, 2008)

This one should be along the lines of what you're looking for
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...=product&tab=1&id=1202650401237#productdetail

This one's pretty nice too, a tad more expensive though
http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Acer...id/-12963/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do#prodspecs


----------



## Ceceil Felias (May 12, 2008)

I would seriously advise against Dell notebooks.

IBM/Lenovo's Thinkpads are pretty rugged, though, and Toshiba doesn't make a bad notebook either.


----------



## eevachu (May 12, 2008)

Eevee said:


> If all you need is word processing, just get an Eee.  $300.



The Eee sounds like an excellent travel PC, but I need it to be a bit bigger for now for art purposes. Plus, I'm one of those crazies who actually likes Vista. xD

I'll see if I can get one of those on the side.



Shadow Wolf said:


> This one should be along the lines of what you're looking for
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...=product&tab=1&id=1202650401237#productdetail
> 
> This one's pretty nice too, a tad more expensive though
> http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Acer...id/-12963/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do#prodspecs



I think my uncle suggested that first one to me. I'm kinda digging that Acer too.



Ceceil Felias said:


> I would seriously advise against Dell notebooks.
> 
> IBM/Lenovo's Thinkpads are pretty rugged, though, and Toshiba doesn't make a bad notebook either.



Yeah, I don't really like them either, but my mom's a bit of a technophobe and the only thing she gets are Dells. 

Rugged is definitely a good idea for me, any models in particular that you'd recommend?


----------



## Aurali (May 12, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:


> I would seriously advise against Dell notebooks.
> 
> IBM/Lenovo's Thinkpads are pretty rugged, though, and Toshiba doesn't make a bad notebook either.



I have a dell notebook.. IT SURVIVED A BUS! o..o; though, ever since they bought Alienware.. they been getting better.


----------



## Eevee (May 12, 2008)

eevachu said:


> The Eee sounds like an excellent travel PC, but I need it to be a bit bigger for now for art purposes.


Well then, that's different.  8)  I might just get a MacBook; the things apparently last forever and run whatever OS you care to throw at them.  My old Dell did rather less well in its battle against entropy, so I wouldn't suggest them either.



eevachu said:


> Plus, I'm one of those crazies who actually likes Vista. xD


Okay, but I don't believe there's anything Vista does out of the box that GNOME with Compiz won't do.  Of course, if you are absolutely dead-set on using Photoshop or something, then yes you'll need Windows or OS X.  Buying new licenses for all that overpriced software will be a bit pricey, though.


----------



## Aurali (May 12, 2008)

Eevee said:


> Okay, but I don't believe there's anything Vista does out of the box that GNOME with Compiz won't do.



I can name quite a few things, though having a linux on a laptop would do wonders for your battery life when you don't need one of those things that requires Windows..


----------



## net-cat (May 12, 2008)

Eevee said:


> I don't believe there's anything Vista does out of the box that GNOME with Compiz won't do.


Oh, there are things. But they aren't particularly relevant to this discussion. (TabletPC related.)

Now, this is somewhat going against the grain, but I recommend a Dell Latitude D-Series purchased through the small business store. Latitudes, unlike the Inspirons, are reasonably rugged. My mom, my sister and myself have all owned Latitudes at some point and were happy with the. And when things do go wrong, that's what the small-business tech support is for. That said, it _is_ more expensive than consumer models, but it's well worth it.

($943 gets you a D630 with 2GHz Core 2 Duo, 120 GB HDD, 2GB RAM, XP Home or Vista Home Basic and a 3 year basic warranty with next business day on-site service.)


----------



## skulltoe (May 13, 2008)

Lol, I'll sell you my Dell Inspiron 600m. It has Windows XP Pro (no vista, sorry), 512mb ram (will suffice for your needs), ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 (Plays EVE online), and I can include Word and Openoffice. All of office, in fact. And everything else I have installed... Fruityloops 7, Photoshop CS3, Flash CS3, some others. It was $1500 when I bought it (3 years ago or so), but I'm obviously not expecting that much. I'm flexible price-wise if you're interested.


----------

